# Kitless FP



## cnirenberg (Jan 30, 2009)

First of all I apologize for the poor picture, but photography is not my strong point.  I have been trying to go kitless and had a few pieces of aluminum left over in the garage.  I am not crazy about he high gloss finish, you can seen scratches already on it.  I have typically do a foil type finish with aluminum. I used a finer thread 1/2 x 36 for the cap, and am not quite sold on it.  The pen will only fit a small cartridge like the kind sold with the El Grande, but fits the hand ok.  Let me know what you think.

Ok.  Here is the updated finish (?)  This is what I typically do to all the Aluminum I turn.  Just turn smooth and used a dremel attachement and stippled the piece.  I think I'm going to use this method for ceterbands and barrel extensions, since I can't seem to get a full size pen out of a standard length blank.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## me2cyclops (Jan 30, 2009)

I like it , I'm fond of short pens.
if you'd rather have a brushed finish to hide the scratches the "3m unitizing" wheels work great


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 30, 2009)

I generally use a foil looking finish to Al, by stippling it with a dremel and then rubbing out an rough spots.  I may redo this one this wekend.
Thanks for looking, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 30, 2009)

I also like it.  What about powder coating it?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Great looking kitless . You picked the right thread size and pitch for single start threading , big enough to use the El Grande type front sections and fine enough to feel fairly smooth . On the transition from the body to the threads you might want to try chamfering the ridge and cutting a chamfer in the cap , it will also help with keeping the cap screwed on . As far as your finish if your not going to powder coat , any finish is going to oxidize (tarnish) so get a bottle of a good metal polish and give it a weekly cleaning , then a good coat of Renwax to help with fingerprints .


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 1, 2009)

It's a bit stubby for my taste, but you get big kudo's for the effort and success of a working kitless fountain pen.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 3, 2009)

Chris that is a fine looking pen, very well done!


----------



## John Eberly (Feb 3, 2009)

*Aluminum Pen*

My immediate thought was that it reminded me of a WWII aircraft skinned in aluminum.

The pen will patinate over time - the planes got dinged up too.

What if you cut in a couple of shallow "panel seams" and added some faux rivets?


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 3, 2009)

John Eberly said:


> My immediate thought was that it reminded me of a WWII aircraft skinned in aluminum.
> 
> The pen will patinate over time - the planes got dinged up too.
> 
> What if you cut in a couple of shallow "panel seams" and added some faux rivets?



Hopefully I will be able to post an update.  Girl Scouts tonight, boys night out in the garage.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 4, 2009)

John,
Check it out now.  It certainly got a bit dinged up.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice work. The new finish looks very good.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 4, 2009)

Chris,
Thanks.  Its more like a texture, and it hides everything....


----------

